# How Far Will Goats Wander?



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Seems like the goat pasture isn't taking off this year. However, just outside the pen is lush grren tall grass, weeds as far as the eye can see, tasty juicy morsels. ****** had been hopping out a few times over the past few weeks til we fixed the area he was jumping, and I never found him very far from the pen at all. Annie had been ducking under, and she never strayed either. Sammy Sheep had dodged past me and stopped dead at the gate to eat the long grass. There are woodpiles and various things to climb and jump all over. 

SO...would it be conceivable to allow them out of the goat pen, with the gate wide open to encourage them to go back in for water, and to round them up shake some grain in buckets? I would naturally only do this when I was home and could go out and check on them, and only during the day. There ARE some woods they can wander, should I worry about that? Big trails that dump out onto the neighbors fields. Closest large animals pens hundreda and hundreda of yards away, my horse fence has electric and the cow field has 4 board fencing. Road...waaaaaaay out yonder. Then it is a lane, then the actual main road is even way-er out yonder-er.

What do you think? Do you guys do this?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mine won't go far alone. If I'm walking with them, we all go into the forest for browse, but if they get startled, they head back to the pen.

We tried just opening the pen, hoping they'd go into the forest, but they hung around the house waiting for us to come out.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I am really flirting with this idea. I really doubt they will stray from each other, and they have gone back into the pen willingly enough when I caught the free-birds. They all look very thin, the grass in the pen is short, I don't see many weeds, they go nuts trying to pull the weeds through the fence.

I am pretty sure if I open the gate, they'll romp right on out. Getting 'em back in worries me a bit!!


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Most of ours stay around unless they see my mom or dad feeding the feed lot bulls and heifers and then they are down there scarfing grain and scaring unknowing hay customers....or climbing the stacks of 3x3x8 bales of grass hay in the hay barn....in reality they didn't wander very far but they sure caused a bit of havoc...


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Mine could be absolutely STARVING to death, and I can open the gate to a hip-high, lush, green pasture with LOTS of thistles, weeds, whatnot in it, and my goats will not step a foot into it until I go out with them.

Even then, unless I have a lawn chair, a book, and something to drink, if I leave, they will go *right back* into their old pasture. If something startles them, like, oh, a sparrow flying onto a tree a half a mile away...or the moon rising, such dangerous things as that, they will head right back through the gate at Warp 10.

To get them to graze new pasture, I have to lock them in it, and even then, I generally have to spend a couple of weeks figuring out what hole, log, what-have-you that they used to get back into their old pasture.

Of course, I may just have sissy goats. Unless something is chasing them, I don't have any problems keeping them where they should be, as long as where they should be is where they are accustomed to being. Even if all that marks the boundaries is a little 3' fence.

Getting them to stay someplace they are NOT accustomed to? Oh, Lordy!


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

I have 12 acres that I lease next to me. Any time the electric fence goes down the goats get out, take a leasurely stroll through the hay field next to us and end up back at the barn waiting for me to let them in out of the yard. 
I never worry about them wandering to far. The horses...now that is another story.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is what I do....And it has caused some minor problems and some marital tension. But I keep doing it. Now I keep them in their pen when I'm not home. But I was letting them roam from morning to night no matter what. Only once did they cause a terrifying ordeal for me. We were gone all afternoon and when we cam home they were missing. Long story short an older neighbor was walking down our gravel road and they saw him and followed him home. He couldn't get them to stay by the house and he gave up and went home and called a friend of mine. He's a mile away. I was soooo embarrassed when I got to his house and the naughties were eating their nice bushes and flowers. That was the worst incident. But they have their favorite spots...the outdoor furniture, on top of hubby's car, the porch and out in the field with the horses. They just hang out on the property...never go into the woods unless I am walking with them or riding a horse on the trail in there. We take them with us when we go for walks with the dogs down the gravel roads. If a car comes they just follow me into the ditch. I think it works because Gretta thinks she is a person. And she and I raised Frankie & Flossie so they just go with the flow. They basically hang by the house or with me when I'm outside. And they know the routine at night to come in and they get their Boss and a treat. Flossie went through a funk where she didn't want to come in at night...but she got over that. We are very rural and the closest neighbor is 1 mile away.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Excellent, excellent indeeed. 

Collars, or too dangerous?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

ONLY plastic chain breakaway collars. I lost a lovely buck to having put a dog collar on him, and he caught it on a branch and choked himself.

Use these:
http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3885&cat=0&page=1


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

No collars on mine. If someone comes over and I need to get them in their pen I grab a leash and collar and get Gretta and she "swims" on the ground to her pen and the other 2 knuckleheads follow. If I don't get Gretta she attacks people she doesn't know...She is a great guard goat


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

I let mine wander around too but they only really eat if I'm with them. They always stay right with me if they are not in their pen. The only problem is they like to follow me to the house and then they'll just stand outside the door and yell and try to look in the windows until I come back outside. sometimes I can sneak away...but if they can't find me they just go back to their pen...LOL. Crazy animals.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I let our does and kids all free range. We don't have extensive property either - 25 acres and most is fenced for horses and the cow. They never go anywhere. They have been out for 2 months and stay around the barn and house. They never follow us when we leave or go anywhere they shouldn't. Works well for us. We put them up at night.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Sold. I will try this tomorrow and let you guys know how it works out. Thank you all!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I have 4 neighbors on my rd and though am separated from one neighbor by a gully my goats think they should be able to go where they want. And since one of these neighbors own the killer dog I put fencing up, but on the occasional break out for those that are sure the weeds are greener on the "other" side of the fence they don't wander far from the ones still fenced in which is usually my 2 older does. 
But in more words then this was basically told to me "if your goats are attacked on your property shame on them, if your goats are attacked off your property shame on you"
But you have actually brought up a good point I have been told that half of this huge gully is part of my property and oh boy is there tons of browsing in and down there but it is impossible to fence off...have been thinking of putting a gate in the back fence and during the times I am home letting the goats go down in there and browse ...a shake of the grain bucket and they all come running home.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I wish I could let mine out!! We have way to many stray dogs around. I'd have to stand over them with a rifle.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I chickened out today, I have to work a night shift and have been all morning doing house chores. But you guys do bring up an awesome point...

I have dogs, they are all fenced in. I would actually leave them inside or let them out and back in quickly so as not to tease them or tempt them to jump the fence or shimmy under it after their "prey." (The GSD is the one who became semi-paralyzed after getting into the goat pen last August, I have no idea what he was trying to accomplish).(Yes, he is perfectly healed now, he hurt himself shimmying under the fence.) The other two are chows...sweet dogs but typical bull headed, don't listen worth a carp dogs. In short, none of my dogs go around ANY of my animals. One other dog is a golden, and she is always with her master when he comes around, but she listens and seems to be great with the animals she comes across. Very gentle. But...

My one neighbor up the lane has a rottie. He surges through the electric fence like it isn't there, and wanders from time to time. He is great with people, but I wouldn't trust him with the goats for a minute. It is all well and good to say it would be my neighbor's responsibility if this dog hurts (who are we kidding, here, it is a rottie, so I mean "kills") my goats, but that won't bring them back. Any suggestions (short of a gun) that could distract a rottie long enough to get the goats to safety? A water hose or something? Again, he doesn't do it all the time, in fact pretty rarely. He always takes the same meandering path down the lane, so I would spot him if I was outside. DO I let this deter me?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My goats would not be out with a Rottweiler in the area. I like Rottweilers, personally, but a dog with a wrong thought can't be stopped, short of gunfire.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

NO COLLARS :nono:......lost my best doe to a plastic "breakaway" collar that did not break.....................


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

That is so unfair that I have to keep my own animals penned up on my own property to keep someone else's dog from getting to them. I might have a chat with the dog's owner to see how the electric fence issue is going and let him know I would like to be able to turn my animals loose on my own property without worrying about someone's dog coming onto my property and eating them .


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

beccachow said:


> That is so unfair that I have to keep my own animals penned up on my own property to keep someone else's dog from getting to them. I might have a chat with the dog's owner to see how the electric fence issue is going and let him know I would like to be able to turn my animals loose on my own property without worrying about someone's dog coming onto my property and eating them .


I agree, and am of the same mind set. I have now spent LOTS of monies on fencing and hot wire to protect my goats on _my property_ and still worried that they aren't safe while I am at work. Don't ever want another phone call at work telling me I need to come home because a dog has one of my goats down...I am even afraid to try to take them for a walk, I know Sugar would love to walk and nibble along the road.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine graze most of the day. They come back to the house for water, their dirt pit and shade. They also go to one of my neighbor's 4 acre horse pastures. He wants me to bring to another one that is overgrown. The horses won't eat it. But it is 2 pastures over and one down and they will not walk all the way over there. They turn back at some point and all go home  
We also have an aggressive Rot mix around here, but I have LGD, one warns him off and the other wants to really put a hurt on him. Thankfully after talking to my neighbor, getting bit and make a threat to turn him into a throw rug, he keeps him home all the time now. 
Talk to your neighbor about his dog and let yours out while you are at home to start with, check on them often.

Oh and mine do not wear collars. I shake a bucket with some alfalfa pellets, so bring out a bag of animal crackers and they all stampede home!


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

We have a LGD - though she isn't much of a goat guard - an Aussie ( the only one out of 4 that is 100% goat safe) and a Toy Manchester Terrier. . .the neighbours all have dogs, but none come on the property because our dogs do guard that. lol.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

No collars huh??? 
I never thought of that. I guess its the same dilemma w/ horses. To halter or not to halter. Mt girls don't always come to me if they get loose. They don't go far, but run from me. I couldn't catch them w/out it. And oce they got loose when I wasn't home and they went to my neighbors across the street. They are so not goat people. But they said they grabbed them by there collars and walked them back. So if they had no collars then what would they do?
I hate making these choices...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Christie, they won't even come back for a shaken bucket of grain? Or handfuls of raisins?


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I used to let my first goat free range. He thought he was a dog. Whenever I was outside, he hung out with me just like the dogs. Well, he got older, and when the dogs went on there morning patrol of the "neighborhood" (rural here, too) he went with them. Dogs came home without him. A sign at the nearest gas station got him back quickly, but I had to stop letting him wander after that. 
My friend lets her 2 wander, they go into the henhouse with everybody else at night. And they really look great. Fat and shiny.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

christie said:


> No collars huh???
> I never thought of that. I guess its the same dilemma w/ horses. To halter or not to halter. Mt girls don't always come to me if they get loose. They don't go far, but run from me. I couldn't catch them w/out it. And oce they got loose when I wasn't home and they went to my neighbors across the street. They are so not goat people. But they said they grabbed them by there collars and walked them back. So if they had no collars then what would they do?
> I hate making these choices...


Maybe you could learn to rope em


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oh, dear, I'm having flashbacks of goat roping contests seen at high school rodeos in another decade, long ago.:help:

This is awful:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K_uIJ9XBkU[/ame]

http://photos.eptrail.com/Weekly-Photos/az/9017324_QoVzN/1/632642252_TFKGq#632642252_TFKGq


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Goat roping, goat tying and goat tail tying all were events when I was in Little Britches! Yikes that was a while ago!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Is that you in that U tube video Alice???


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

NO NO NO! I just did a google search for that.

Shoot, I was thinking I needed to say it wasn't me.:cowboy:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you should say it is you  lol!!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

If you have goats who won't come to you, it's worth your while to spend some time training them to come. Use a treat that they can't resist, and every time you take it to them, call them or whistle or something, the same thing every time. (Pavlovian training, LOL!) After a while they'll associate that call or whistle with the treat, and learn to come for it. I have one dam-raised doe who doesn't come to me inside their pen, but if we are outside the pen, she is a big scaredy-cat and clings to me!

Kathleen


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, I had them out, the sheep actually wandered farther than the others. I need them to stay in one particular area, but no go. I finally chickened out and brought them into the fenced in dog yard, where we can't fit the tractor. They are in heaven. My dogs know they are out there and will not calm down, though.

ETA: OK ok, so I moved them back out so the dogs could go pee. I found that if I set off at a run in the direction I want them to go, they will all run after me. Problem: I cannot get them to stay in the area I want them to, because they keep trying to follow me when I go to leave them. I gave up and put them back up, I'll try tomorrow or later today when I can spend some time out there with them. I am hoping they will get better if I do this more often.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, you absolutely have to stay with them. You are part of the herd, and you may be somewhere near the top of the pecking order. You move, they move.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

imo, goats should always be behind a very good fence unless you are right there with them. Even then, I wouldn't have more than a couple goats out at a time. But then, I have fruit trees and a garden.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

We just got home from taking our 12 week old nubian to the Farmer's Market. She was a huge hit and very tame. Her 2nd time on the leash and was a perfect angel..... I do have a collar on her, she's not easy to catch unless she wants to be caught! We don't let her wander too far, we're very rural but she might follow the BC into the woods or she might be a little too curious.... She mainly eats/grazes or dozes and lays around waiting for her night bottle. We have cow panels that we fashioned this portable fencing thing and we put her in there during the day or at night, we are putting her in a dog crate - -

Interesting thread - we're lucky we don't have stray dogs or neighbors' dogs that might be dangerous for her.... Bella, the BC, is an angel and leaves her alone, period.

Becca, have your been able to leave yours out at all yet???


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, just did it today. They wandered a bit further than I liked, but no where near off the property. I left them out about an hour, then brought them back in...I didn't realise I would have to stay RIGHT THERE the whole time, lol. I have a good view from my windows and thought I could just check on them pysically every 25 minutes or so, but look out the window every so often. WRONG, lol. I am lucky I didn't have a sheep in my kitchen. They DID return immediately to a shaken grain bucket, and I found that if I ran/jopgged away they all followed me at a run.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't have to be RIGHT THERE at all. And it has not been perfect (like the eating insulation escapade) (like the chewing the phone wires off the house) (like the getting in the house a couple of times) (like the following the neighbor home) (like the chewing the windshield wipers off hubby's car) (like the eating all the strawberries and apple trees) (like the eating my hubby's tractor manual) (like the stealing the tractor keys out of the ignition) hmmm...I thought there was only going to be one example! I guess now when I write it all out I can see more why it has caused marital tension. But 99.9 percent of the time it isn't a problem


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

:rotfl:
My goats are angels in comparison!! Wow
Did find Crystal on top of the shed this weekend, freaked me out thinking I was gonna end up with a taking her to the vet for a broken leg ...but she managed. The other goats where jealous they couldn't figure out how she did it and I wasn't about to show them either.


----------

